# Does every target have an automatic cart pusher?



## Target Cart Man (Feb 4, 2021)

So I know that all Target’s have carts and “front of store attendants”, right? So when I first started, our cart pushing machine sat in the corner, broken. The cart attendant at the time just said yeah it stopped working awhile ago so we just push carts manually. The senior cart people at the time just said yeah, it would cost someone at the top too much money to fix the machine, so we just keep pushing. Within about a month of me being here I was the most senior cart attendant. All the other people just said they were over worked and under appreciated, and one by one, they quit.
So just recently, our leaders have been really hard on us about pushing no more than 7 carts at a time because of the “district manager”. Anyone that has ever pushed carts without the machine knows pushing 7 at a time makes the night a lot longer. I guess my question is, has anyone else seen this at their targets? I will say our target community is really cliquey and definitely take advantage of younger people/ people they know can’t do anything about it. Any opinions?


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 4, 2021)

ours broke. we got it replaced


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2021)

Tell your pmt about it.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 4, 2021)

7 carts is the limit for any team member to push manually.  If you are pushing more and get hurt, there could be consequences that you wouldn't really like. Red tag the cart pusher and let your pmt know.  Once it's repaired, insist that you and other regulars get trained.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 4, 2021)

We don’t use the cart pusher. Our cart attendants prefer to do it by hand.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 4, 2021)

Have your setl do a my support so the pml gets to see it as well as his boss to justify the work


----------



## Signing6666 (Feb 4, 2021)

You can submit a mysupport yourself on a zebra using the myhelp app. Choose the building and equipment button and answer the prompts.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 4, 2021)

We have cart attendants that prefer to push manually.  In my opinion, this should not be acceptable.  Too much time that could be used more productively is used when we have the technology to be efficient.  Would it be acceptable for a GM team member to carry individual boxes up a ladder to put them on a pallet in the steel because they prefer to? For a Style tm to carry out bras 7 at a time rather than use a z rack because they prefer to?  Absolutely not.  Why is the CA allowed to essentially waste time and payroll in this way?


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 4, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> We have cart attendants that prefer to push manually.  In my opinion, this should not be acceptable.  Too much time that could be used more productively is used when we have the technology to be efficient.  Would it be acceptable for a GM team member to carry individual boxes up a ladder to put them on a pallet in the steel because they prefer to? For a Style tm to carry out bras 7 at a time rather than use a z rack because they prefer to?  Absolutely not.  Why is the CA allowed to essentially waste time and payroll in this way?



this is happening because the setl or etl-se has no spine

i had an attendant who didn’t want to use the cart pusher. i told him it was not a choice


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 4, 2021)

There is no way in hell our store could manage carts without the cart pushers (we have two, one for each side). I can guarantee my store would drop everything to fix a cart pusher if it broke--there's no way to do carts manually without having to schedule at least 3 people to handle carts alone (especially in winter, because snow).  

Have you asked your STL or ETL about it? Are you able to keep up with carts manually? I guess if they don't need carts for guests, maybe it's not a big deal to do it manually, but I can't imagine it unless it's a very small and/or urban store without as much car traffic.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 5, 2021)

We have an unused cart pusher too. People sit on it while waiting for the bus in bad weather. I'm curious, do you all have plastic or metal carts. I hate the new carts.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 6, 2021)

I worked in a store that’s parking lot was a hill. The sd traded the cart pusher to another store for something else. Too many kids were losing carts at dc the pusher on that hill.


----------



## azure (Feb 6, 2021)

We have 3 cart pushers. Whenever one breaks it’s fixed within the next week because we are always using 2 and sometimes even all 3. What is the problem and what type of cart pusher is it? 90% of the time it’s an easy fix just nobody likes to mess with them. Not all targets have cart pushers. Some targets don’t have parking lots in the front of their store. Sometimes they are on another floor so those cart attendants have to do it by hand.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 6, 2021)

I believe small-format stores are the only ones that may legitimately not have or need cart pushers.


----------



## TheaGrace (Feb 17, 2021)

Ha. Yeah no. We don’t have one at all


----------

